# Kai Sai PAkua Information Please Help!



## ilhe4e12345 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone out there train in Kai Sai Pakua? I have been trainging for about a year now and recently got to meet with my teacher after a few months off due to knee surgery. I am looking to get as much reading information on the Kai Sai Method of Pakua that  can. My teacher is currently looking through this info and he is going to send me everything he can but I thought I would reach out to you all out there and see if anyone has any info they can share? I want to gather as much as i can. My Sifu has some great sheets that list some of the changes and the steps within each as well as application information for each change! but my sifu cant seem to find his sheets on the other changes .....is there a book? I love to have pretty detailed notes and info in regards to this as it helps me remember so anybody that has anything they could share with me or links would be awesome...i spent abut an hour on the internet last night googling everything i could but couldnt find anything 

Happy Training


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry I have never heard of it but I did find this

http://www.chineseboxing.com/Pages/Curricula/pakua.html

They apparently teach it

It may be from a guy named Casey (Kai Sai)


----------



## oaktree (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi to answer your questions:


> Anyone out there train in Kai Sai Pakua?


There are many teachers and schools teaching Christopher Casey or Kai Sai as he was known Bagua.


> I am looking to get as much reading information on the Kai Sai Method of Pakua that can


http://www.chineseboxing.com/Pages/Products/ebooks.html

As to how much is specific to Bagua I am not sure. However the books will give you good history and the concepts Kai Sai was getting at. 


> is there a book?


I don't know if there is one or not, Master Cravens is a busy guy you can always email him with your questions and he can assist you.


----------

